# Endangered Species (BowSprit) Tortoise



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Hello everyone! My name is Nicholas Cooper. Just thought you all would like to see my two tortoises. I promise you that you have probably never seen this kind of tortoise before. they are an Endangered Species appex 2. I have added some pis and a species profile along with them.

Species: Chersina Angulata (BowSprit)

Age: Approximately 5-6 years as of now

I build their home in about 2 hours, heated sand, live plants with soil under the sand for scenery plus a small pond with filtered flowing water!

I also use a (20w 60cm/24" Repti Glo 8.0 Desert Terrarium Lamp) For reptiles with very high UV requirements. I have it hanging about three feet off the ground from the ceiling.

If you have any questions please feel free to leave a post or pm me.
The information about my tortoises was copyed from the net via

http://www.honoluluzoo.org/bowsprit_tortoise.htm

Here are a few pis of my tortoises and their home. The Species information will follow the pics.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

2nd


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

3rd


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Bowsprit Tortoise

Scientific name: Chersina angulata
Family: Testudinidae
Order: Testudines
Class: Reptilia

PHYSICAL CHARACTERISTICS:
Previously known to science as Testudo angulata, the South African Bowsprit Tortoise is recognized as not only a turtle, but also, more specifically, a land or country tortoise. Its average weight is around 1 to 1.5 kilograms and it ranges from 10-20 centimeters in length. The carapace, is long, and tanish in color.

Sexual dimorphism is prevalent in the Bowsprit Tortoises. Furthermore, there are distinguishing features that accompany age and sex. In older Bowsprit Tortoises, the carapace tends to be thicker, hence protecting them from predation. All males have a prominent and well-expanded throat shield that serves as a weapon for fighting an opponent. Maturity gives rise to sexual distinctions as the plastron concavity in males becomes more pronounced than the females' plastron.

DISTRIBUTION and HABITAT:
The Bowsprit Tortoise resides in Namibia, South Africa, and areas around Cape Province, encompassing territories along the coast from East London in South Africa to the opening of the Orange River. Their habitat can be characterized as desert-like, sandy, dry and rocky. Because of their adaptations to such an arid environment, Bowsprit Tortoises are vulnerable in environments of high moisture and humidity. While their habitat is desert-like, Chersina angulata can be found in areas containing vegetation that usually includes a small area of desert.

BEHAVIOR:
The Bowsprit Tortoise population has been greatly affected by its relationship with other arid habitat creatures. The Bowsprit Tortoises, specifically on Dassen Island, have been found to have an inverse relationship with the Jackass Penguins where if the penguin population decreases, the tortoise population rises. This inverse relationship is due to the defecation by penguins that, consequently, strip the land of vegetation eaten by the Bowsprit Tortoises. Rabbits and Bowsprit Tortoises also compete over necessary resources for survival within their shared habitats.

Behavioral patterns of the Bowsprit Tortoise are quite unique. For one, these Tortoises drink water in a very peculiar manner, through nasal inhalation. Territorial males, protecting an area from other males, may influence population densities. Though the male Bowsprit Tortoises are usually territorial, there have been cases where other males have been allowed within the territory of a particular male. Bowsprit Tortoises are also fast walkers, contrary to the common tortoises.

DIET:
These tortoises feed on annuals, grasses, and other lush and fibrous vegetation.

REPRODUCTION and GROWTH:
The reproduction rate of these tortoises is slow. There have been incidents where a sudden increase in reproduction did occur, therefore providing for the possibility that the bowsprit tortoise is capable of sudden and rapid population increases. Hatching success of Bowsprit Tortoises is as high as 80 percent. Within the first year of life, 40 percent of the survivors will die. Each following year, up to the 8th year, the remaining tortoises will succumb at about 2 percent per year mortality rate. After the 8th year or the age of maturity, tortoises may succumb to an annual mortality rate of 0.5 percent.

CONSERVATION STATUS:
The Bowsprit Tortoise is endemic to South Africa. On January 7, 1975, due to the extremely low numbers of Bowsprit Tortoises, the species Chersina angulata was established as an endangered species in Appendix II of the CITES endangered species list. Presently, due to the protective laws for creatures under Appendix II, regulations on the trade and export of the Bowsprit Tortoises are very strict.

Wild Population:
The Bowsprit Tortoise population on Dassen Island in 1989 was estimated at 5,937.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

are u alowwed to keep endangered species

but i like the setup and what did u use under the water


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

yes I have spoken to my costoms peeps and they told me that it is ilegal to bring them into the country, but if they do get over the boarder it is legal to have them! kinda strange i know!

I know this question is going to come up so i will just add it in now. A guy I used to know, works on the oil riggs. He was in Africa for work and some guy sold one of them to him on the beach. He told me that he smuggled it home in his suit case. Scary to think of I know, anyway he got it home and I saw him with it and he told me that he works alot and does not have time to take care of it, so I bought her off of him. 
About 2-3 months ago he called me up out of the blue and told me that his friend had also smuggled one home the same time he did and that I could buy her off of him if I wanted to. He had told me how he was taking care of it and it was kinda scary the sh*t he told me, point being he did not know how to take care of her. So I did the only thing I could do, I bought her also. I did not want to see a beautiful reptil die for no reason!

as for Death in #'s Post, I bought some pond liner for the small pond which i used throughout thier home.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> as for Death in #'s Post, I bought some pond liner for the small pond which i used throughout thier home.


coo, thats what im gonna need in my dragon enclosure


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

i built a similar enclosure for my lil bros bearded dragons 4 by 4ft by 14 in deep i dont ahve a pond thpough lol good idea


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Thx, mine is 5ft by 2ft 8 inch tall


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Cool tortoises


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)




----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

awesome turtles! i like the set up too!

how are you heating the sand?

may i ask how much you paid for them?

i'm in Nova Scotia too, so if you ever want to get rid of them let me know


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

The sand is heated by a heating pad the is under the sand! Not all of the sand is heated, so that they an get away from the heat if they want to!

As for what I paid for them, you would think that I would get a good deal on them seeing how the people that had them before me did not know how to take care of them and did not seem to care, but I paid quite a bit for them! I might be thinking of selling one or both of them in the soon future but I would be asking $1500-$2000 each! Seeing how I am probably the only one in Canada and most of the UnitedStates that even has one of these guys. Also being an Endangered species I am not sure as to if I am legaly allowed to sell them. But if someone really wanted them they could pm me ,Canada only!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

(ActivePulse) said:


> BEHAVIOR:
> 
> .....The Bowsprit Tortoises, specifically on Dassen Island, have been found to have an inverse relationship with the Jackass Penguins where if the penguin population decreases, the tortoise population rises. ....


*Jackass Penguins* ???


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

yeah I thought that was kinda funny too


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

innes should this be moved to the info center?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice indeed...glad you can house them properly ..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> innes should this be moved to the info center?


 unfortunatly not as we cant use other sites profiles without permission, however I'm willing to work with (ActivePulse) and come up with an origional profile (I'm guessing CrokKeeper might be able to help also)


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Yes I would be more than happy to help create a new profile, pm me when you get this please, thx


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

So you have a male and a female of an endangered species. Throw on the Barry White. It is up to you to continue the species. Imagine the $$$$$ you could make on babies.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

The whole thing sounds a little shady, but they are cool tortoises.
What are the laws in Canada regarding keeping a CITES species?
I don't know if your story would hold out with authorities, but I guess
your custom peeps know. Your friend did something very illegal.

Good luck breeding them (don't forget Luther Vandross)


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

(ActivePulse) said:


> I also use a (20w 60cm/24" Repti Glo 8.0 Desert Terrarium Lamp) For reptiles with very high UV requirements. I have it hanging about three feet off the ground from the ceiling.


 Im not certain on this, but i think UV lights loose their effecivness after about 1 foot. I would lower the lamp a bit, it wont do any harm and its better safe than sorry!


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys, and no I an't breed them , they are both females

about lowering the lighting, I have been working with a reptile specialist and he was the one that told me to put it that high seeing how big the bulb is and that the buld is a 8.0 very very high UV!
also, the guy that I bought them off of is not really a friend of mine, and yes you are right that he could have been in alot of trouble! 
5-10 years in jail and 5000$-15000$ infines!

good thing they did not get cought! I have been tring to find more information on these guys and can't seem to find alot about them , I guess thats cause they are endangered, if anyone finds a site that has information on these guys please forward me the site , thx again!


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Just thought I would add a couple more pics


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

one more


----------

